# first impressions c-50 ride



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

My first long ride today 30 miles after work, hills and 12 miles of time trial course(flat).
I would say this bike/frame is a very nice riding frame, better than my custom steel SLX and better than most all of the bikes I tested and I tested a lot of them. I would say it is much better than the Serotta Mevici ($7,000 frame) better than a Time vrxs?, much better than a Trek Madone sl, no comparison to the Litespeed I sold(tuscany). But although I feel it is the best all rounder and rides very well and is stiff and light, the Cervelo R3 sticks in my mind as stiffer, a better climber, and rides as well. But the cervelo is not pleasing to me as a slope frame and the finish is not comparable, and the company has a history of the R2.5 cracking. I will keep this and my steel Holland SLX which is getting new wheels on my old campy hubs this week and maybe new record brakes. I am done shopping and will acclimate to the beautiful Italian in my garage, it is a take a back glance
when closing the light in the garage item. Being Italian, presentation is a big piece of the pie, and Ernesto is the master.............


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

*Congratulations!*

Show us some pictures! Yes, putting the C50 away gets emotional.

Me too rolled out my new C50 for its first serious ride this past Easter weekend.
I can only compare to bikes I own. It is much better than the Merlin Road "mushy" - it is my commuter bike now because it doen't rust. The road feel and handling is similar to my Colnago Master but subtract about 8 pounds. It accelerates and climbs better than. Yes the C50 leaves a big smile on my face - suitable to my type of riding ... long rides and centuries. Just wish I have a better engine to do it justice.

I was contemplating the LOOK 585 and TIME VXR last winter. But my boyhood dream of riding a Colnago/Campagnolo pulled me back. Also, if the geometry fits and comfortable for hours - don't change it. I have inspected the LOOK 585 finish at LBS ... it is no where near as nice as the Colnago C50. So in terms of finish and presentation, no regrets period.


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

ciclisto said:


> I would say it is much better than the Serotta Mevici ($7,000 frame) better than a Time vrxs?, much better than a Trek Madone sl, no comparison to the Litespeed I sold(tuscany).


Better than a MeiVici? Have you ridden one? Was it built for you? A Colnago C-50 is a great bike - no doubt, but, it's absurd to say it's much better than a MeiVici. It may be a better value, but not a much better bike.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

if 'srotta could afford to tool up to make a frame with the tube shaping and lug sculpting, and numerous other experience based, carbon specific attributes as c-40/50, that would be one thing. it would also help if a background of collaboration between ferrari/ATR for testing, development and materials was possible. then you gotta factor in a bit of racin' results. i believe there is no comparison, at least in terms of value, as you mention. 

one is built for offering an actual tried and true pro caliber race bike to the public, the other as a more exclusive statement ride, a serrota enthusiast ride. 





MWT said:


> Better than a MeiVici? Have you ridden one? Was it built for you? A Colnago C-50 is a great bike - no doubt, but, it's absurd to say it's much better than a MeiVici. It may be a better value, but not a much better bike.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*mwt reply*

I am a very non biased guy, ridden too long and am too for an agenda, Yes I have ridden a Meivici, but I will bet you have not as they just came out and cost crazy money. I rode one exactly the dimensions of my custom steel Holland, and it is a nice bike but the c-50 is better because although they both ride comfortably, the C-50 handles better and climbs better , this from me first hand.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

I recently built up a C50 which I posted info. on in another thread; however, I never got around to giving a full ride impression.

I am still ever so slightly tweaking my position and setup but, everything I have read about the C50 seems accurate......it is one sweet ride. In the three or four weeks I have had it, I have done one organized century and numerous approx. 50 mile rides with lots of climbing. It is not a superlight bike (I weighed it at 16.7 lbs for size 53cm with Dura Ace) but it feels and climbs quicker than I would think for that weight and compared to my previous Merckx team SC which was similar in weight. Also the ride is so great I don't have any regrets about the weight. If there is one "do everything" bike, it has got to be the C50. 

When descending the bike feels very stable. In fact the more you lean it over and the harder you weight the outside pedal in a turn the more stable it feels. This is especially true on poor pavement. When I hit some chopy pavement in a turn I just press down on the outside pedal more and it smooths out and arcs around the curve. On my old frame, bad pavement required a more cautious and neutral position on the bike where you lean it over a little less and try and soak up the chatter with your body.

I am only around 145-150 lbs so I have never had any problems with stiffness on bikes. However, I would have to say that this bike feels like it flexes the least of any I have ridden while climbing in the standing position on steep gradients.

On smooth or flat roads the C50 feels like it floats and glides along. I occasionally find myself looking for small bumps so that I can amaze myself with the smoothness of the frame. This is my first carbon frame that I have owned (although I have tested others) so maybe some of this is just a general feature of carbon. Colnago has been making CF bikes for so long now (and they have been used at the highest levels of the sport) that you really have confidence in the quality of the frame and you know that numerous designs have been tested and refined prior to the C50. I am sure you can design a nice bike on a computer but it is hard to argue with old fashioned trial and error to achieve a special ride.

All in all, a great ride. The build quality and look of the bike are top-notch too. I have no interest in any other bikes any more. I also have a feeling that when I do go for another bike it will be a Colnago.

Cheers my Colnago Bretheren


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

I think in order to make a fair assessment you'd have to get a Meivici built with the same geometry as a C-50 in your size and build it up with identical parts. Otherwise, it may just be a case of personal preference for one type of feel over the other. 

In regards to "tube shaping and lug sculpting", it's just that...a bunch of shapes. Properly laid-up round tubing will function just as well.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

just to end this thread , the Meivici was infact outfitted with the same components except for different versions of Mavic wheels, all else the same and my size. The Serotta is a nice bike but like a Lexus , in my humble opinion appliance like and not even worth twice a Colnago. The C-50 is the choice for two simple reasons it is more exciting and cheaper. If they were comparable (even) the Serotta is second by virtue of its price (double) and a really boring Font. Only reason to get one is the custom feature but with Colnago's many sizes not necessary usually. Also a Time Vxrs was very similar to the Serotta and less.
Ride them both and see for yourself. Colnago now has 150 miles and improving with run in.
GVH did a great job and stellar deal with no taxes which at this level is a few c notes.


----------

